# Eccomi qua



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2012)

ci sono.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Agosto 2012)

Eraoracheseparassileparole,ciavevomessomesipercapireilsignificatodeltuonick


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Now


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

ottimo Now!!


----------



## James Watson (29 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Now...
effettivamente, il significato del tuo nick sfugge anche a me....


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ciao Now...
> effettivamente, il significato del tuo nick sfugge anche a me....



è una canzone dei queen  uno dei miei gruppi preferiti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2012)

Non avevo mai capito il significato del Nick


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2012)




----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non avevo mai capito il significato del Nick



neppure io


----------



## James Watson (30 Agosto 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è una canzone dei queen  uno dei miei gruppi preferiti.



Oddio.... non ci avevo pensato! merito la fustigazione!


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Agosto 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Oddio.... non ci avevo pensato! merito la fustigazione!


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Nowi


----------

